# black friday deals on safes?



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey Fellas, I'm in the market for a gun safe and figured I'm not the only one. anyone hear of any good black friday deals on safes? I'm looking to stay around or under $700 and looking for something in the 30-50 gun capacity. thanks!

P.s. sorry if this belongs in the equipment thread , just seems more firearm related than hunting equipment related.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Costco Has a nice one on sale for $799.00 
http://www.costco.com/Cannon-EX40-Executive-Series-Safe-%7c-32.7-CuFt-%7c-60-min-Fire-Protection-%7c-59%22H-x-40%22W-x-24%22D-%7c-Electronic-Lock.product.100159632.html


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

AJ13 said:


> Costco Has a nice one on sale for $799.00
> http://www.costco.com/Cannon-EX40-Executive-Series-Safe-%7c-32.7-CuFt-%7c-60-min-Fire-Protection-%7c-59%22H-x-40%22W-x-24%22D-%7c-Electronic-Lock.product.100159632.html


there's a guy on ksl with that same safe brand new for 500 or 599.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

after looking at other gun pages too, i found out that tractor supply has the cannon 64 gun safe that is 1hr fire proof for 699 from wednesday to friday. i beleive that is where i will be headed wednesday


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I got mine at TSC a couple of years ago. It was the Winchester 26 gun though, not the Cannon. They've got some great deals on safes. When they opened there were 4 other people there, and all five of us were there for safes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some of those costco safes can be opened with a magnet on the door... I kid you not, there are youtube videos of it. They are also made in china with pretty cheap, thin steel.

Honestly I think you should give Liberty Safes a call in American Fork and see what deals they are planning. I got a nice safe this past spring on a wierd sale they were running +some other promo's. It was sub-1k for a extremely sturdy 25 gun safe.

Whatever you get, go look up the LED lighting post I made here with a cheap way to light the interior.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cal Ranch has had black Friday sales on safes the past couple of years. 
I purchased a safe from this place. http://www.utahsafe.com/


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I received a Cabela's flyer in the mail that had $500 off one of their Liberty safes, I don't have it with me so I can't remember the final cost. I think is was more than you wanted, if I remember it was $1499 down to $999. But their others might be on sale too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a way better safe than the Costco, you should consider bumping your budget price a little:

http://www.libertysafe.com/black-friday-sales-event-revere-23-lm-102-p-3085.html

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your problem in purchasing a safe is that there are way too many options. You'll have to decided on the fire rating that you want for one thing. I have also found that they will never hold as many "guns" as they say that they will unless you stuff them in. If you plan on getting shelves then cut the amount of long guns that you can put into it by 2/3's. You will also find that once you have a safe you will find all kinds of other things to put into them such as important papers, camera gear, and a lot of other valuable items that you have laying around in the home. You also need to take into consideration where you plan on putting it. Some will fit into a closet where others almost need a room all to themselves. Most will require you to place them onto a concrete surface to keep them from falling over when the door is open and others will need to be bolted to the floor. 

I bought mine over 35 years ago when gun safes were first starting to come out. It is a Browning safe but it has ProSteel stamps on it. It has also been too small for the last 15-20 years but I keep stuffing things into it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can stack bolt action guns closer if you open and let the bolts hang every other gun. I run into this problem alot as we have both lefty and righty bolt guns.

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

good advice dallanc and critter. and yeah i definitely dont plan on stuffing 64 guns in a 64 gun safe. but i do plan on getting the 64 gun i beleive and then half of it will be shelved. ill use this for my optics (spotters, rangefinders, extra scopes), ammo, wife's jewelry, and important papers. i only have 10 long guns with a few more in the works, but only 2 of them dont have scopes. and a couple are ar's. buying a 64 gun is a little preemptive of future plans to be honest, but im def9initley thinking that like critter said, it will fill up quick.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One other thing to make sure of and that is that your rifles/shotguns will actually fit. 

I have a Ithica Mag10 with a long barrel and it comes close to the point that the only location that I can place it is towards the front of my safe but I am able to get it back onto the back row. I know that rifles should be of no concern but shotguns tend to have longer barrels. 

I also place all of my rifles and shotguns into gun socks after I clean them and put them back into the safe. This should keep scratches to a minimum but adds a small problem of what is in the gun sock if you have multiple rifles that look and feel the same. 

It's a nice problem to have.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for in your safe, but if you're looking for actual security, I'd steer clear of that 64 gun from TSC. I was looking at the specifications and it's only listed at 514 pounds; that's pretty light for a safe that big. I found in the Q&A that the steel on the door is 12GA and the walls are only 14GA which explains the weight. 

Granted any RSC is not going to keep a determined thief out, but some are better than others. My wife was concerned with security from our kids not burglars so the Winchester only being 12GA walls really wasn't an issue for us. 

Most of what I've read says look for at least 10GA in an RSC, but even that is just barely better than 1/8 inch steel. Beat the welded corners of that and it'll pop open pretty easily. If you really want security in your "safe" you'll either have to step up your budget or decrease your expectation of capacity.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Critter said:


> I also place all of my rifles and shotguns into gun socks after I clean them and put them back into the safe. This should keep scratches to a minimum but adds a small problem of what is in the gun sock if you have multiple rifles that look and feel the same.
> 
> It's a nice problem to have.


maybe one day ill get there. for now my only like rifles are my two ARs. not a big deal. but theres a few more long rangers and hopefully lever guns in my future. and of course a beautiful blaser in 375 somewhere way down the line


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

willfish4food said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for in your safe, but if you're looking for actual security, I'd steer clear of that 64 gun from TSC. I was looking at the specifications and it's only listed at 514 pounds; that's pretty light for a safe that big. I found in the Q&A that the steel on the door is 12GA and the walls are only 14GA which explains the weight.
> 
> Granted any RSC is not going to keep a determined thief out, but some are better than others. My wife was concerned with security from our kids not burglars so the Winchester only being 12GA walls really wasn't an issue for us.
> 
> Most of what I've read says look for at least 10GA in an RSC, but even that is just barely better than 1/8 inch steel. Beat the welded corners of that and it'll pop open pretty easily. If you really want security in your "safe" you'll either have to step up your budget or decrease your expectation of capacity.


yeah this is all good advice for sure. it is really more for the fire protection. it says 60 minutes on it which i feel like is a minimum. and itll keep the oportunists who come into the house from getting into it. like you said, if some one is determined, theyll do what they have to, but if they come in, grab the two flat screens and a laptop and this safe deters them, then its done its job lol


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Jmgardner said:


> yeah this is all good advice for sure. it is really more for the fire protection. it says 60 minutes on it which i feel like is a minimum. and itll keep the oportunists who come into the house from getting into it. like you said, if some one is determined, theyll do what they have to, but if they come in, grab the two flat screens and a laptop and this safe deters them, then its done its job lol


That's exactly what I told my coworker who was looking at safes. If they know it's there and that's what they're coming for, not much will stop them. If they're not expecting it, and they don't already know how to get into them, it's an intimidating looking barrier that will probably save your weapons.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend that spent some time in jail for a few house burglaries and he told me that if he wanted into the safe that he would be able to get into it. Then once he saw mine and saw that there were no areas that he could use a pry bar he changed his mind a little. The then asked me what it weighted and I told him what the empty specs were and that it was now loaded with a lot of steel inside it. He still thought that it would be no problems until he helped me move it from one room to another one day, and that changed his mind completely.

Also as you said in most home burglaries they want to get in and get out grabbing what ever is in plain sight. If they have to start to work on something or make a lot of noises they'll leave it alone, perhaps for another day when they are prepared.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This looks like a good site to look over before buying or even after buying a safe.
http://gunsafereviewsguy.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A friend of the family went on a 2 week vacation once, thieves broke in, chainsawed a big hole in his living room floor then proceeded to winch out the two big safes he had in the basement to the main floor, then loaded them into a truck and left. Took them several days of work but they did it.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> A friend of the family went on a 2 week vacation once, thieves broke in, chainsawed a big hole in his living room floor then proceeded to winch out the two big safes he had in the basement to the main floor, then loaded them into a truck and left. Took them several days of work but they did it.
> 
> -DallanC


Sounds like they needed better neighbors, even if they lived way off of the road and you couldn't see the home.

But as we all have said, if a crook wants something bad enough odds are they will get it.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> after looking at other gun pages too, i found out that tractor supply has the cannon 64 gun safe that is 1hr fire proof for 699 from wednesday to friday. i beleive that is where i will be headed wednesday


Tractor Supply also has 10% discount coupons out. I know I have 2 that are good till 31 Dec. Look around you should be able to get one


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> A friend of the family went on a 2 week vacation once, thieves broke in, chainsawed a big hole in his living room floor then proceeded to winch out the two big safes he had in the basement to the main floor, then loaded them into a truck and left. Took them several days of work but they did it.
> 
> -DallanC


Wow, that is a lot of work if they were RSC's and not real safes. Like most "gun safes" RSC or residential security container, if you can tip them over they are just sheet metal containers and can be opened with less tools than it took to tear the house apart.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They were super expensive safes, for a super expensive gun collection. This was a guy that hunted all over the world.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My friend had a gun room built with his basement and had a vault door installed.

Yes real safes are heavy and expensive, not 8 to 12 gauge steel but plate steel like 1/2 inch or 1 inch thick. Those guys that removed the safes from the basement through the upstairs floors knew what they were after.

In reading the link I provided before I realized a dumb thing that I did, my acetylene torch was in the same room with my safe. I have now moved it to a different building.


----------

